# Crystal windows - any opinions?



## tpw408 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm looking to replace some windows on my townhouse. Does anyone have any experience or opinions on Crystal windows ?

I'm looking for windows that are high quality and energy efficient. Does anyone have brand recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dont Use Crystal Windows*

I used Crystal Windows to replace the front of my house (after seeing their website 100% satisfaction and guarantee):laughing: , this was 2nd July 2007 and the quality and service was very poor indeed, I have had my front door and surrounding window replaced due to a faulty activator, I have made endless calls (with promises of returned calls!) appointment made took a day of work and they didn't show....and the damage they caused to the plasterwork in my bedroom was terrible. 4 months later I have got in a independent plasterer to repair the damage and am now taking them to the small claims court. So after my experience I would steer clear of CRYSTAL WINDOWS.



tpw408 said:


> I'm looking to replace some windows on my townhouse. Does anyone have any experience or opinions on Crystal windows ?
> 
> I'm looking for windows that are high quality and energy efficient. Does anyone have brand recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## tpw408 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Jacqui. I've postponed the window replacement until early Spring, so I'll keep researching. Thanks.


----------



## roberto487 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stay away from these windows. My house (new construction) came with these windows and they are deplorable. They are flimsy, a lot of effort is required to lock them, the brakes don't work on one of them, and air leaks
on all of them. I am actually contemplating replacing them soon. They are only 3 years old.


----------



## upvcnow (Mar 4, 2008)

*Veka Windows*

Have you heard of Veka Matrix. They do a 58mm or 70mm window frame, a good sturdy frame that has a great reputation in the market.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

upvcnow said:


> Have you heard of Veka Matrix. They do a 58mm or 70mm window frame, a good sturdy frame that has a great reputation in the market


The original Post is over 8 months old. 

I hope you aren't just on this site, trying to sell windows. :no:


----------



## upvcnow (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it makes it easier for people to buy quality if they know what they are looking for in the first place. The more buyers know about what systems are available the better they are able to make a choice as to what is a quality product and what isn't. 

As it is, yes i do sell windows to the trade and i also supply and fit windows for private buyers. However i work only in a 20 mile radius of the branch, so it would be a bit silly to try to find work on an internet site. 

There is, however, a Veka website that will give buyers details of local fitters in their area?


----------



## elias (Nov 11, 2009)

*Crystal Windows is a manufacturer.*

They merely manufacture the windows, and do not do the installations. As a contractor I have installed their products several times. They have a good reputation here in New York, and I have found their windows to be a lot better than many other replacement windows I have dealt with. The situation at the beginning of this thread sounds terrible, and I certainly don't know all of the details, but I do know that any window, installed carelessly, can damage property, wallets, and patience.

I know that this is an old thread, but it came up in my search engine, and wanted to put in my thoughts.


----------



## VickiG (Dec 5, 2009)

*Crystal Windows*



tpw408 said:


> I'm looking to replace some windows on my townhouse. Does anyone have any experience or opinions on Crystal windows ?
> 
> I'm looking for windows that are high quality and energy efficient. Does anyone have brand recommendations? Thanks.


Crystal Windows is a manufacturer of vinyl and aluminum windows & does not install windows. The issues mentioned in an early post was faulty installation. I am a high end window dealer and have been using Crystal Windows for three years now with over 3,460 windows installed to date. I can tell you first hand that this is a really nice product. We have had very few complaints about Crystal and the complaints we did log, the manufacturer took care of the issues relatively quickly.


----------



## kirbykrs (May 4, 2010)

*Windows*

I just had them instattled in my co-op. Not bad, but not great, to clean them is a big pain. You have to unscrew this little bit at the top before you can tilt them out. Also the tension rod broke on two of them already, since they came like that, had nothing to do with the installation. They do not leak, and they do keep warm, but if I had to do it over again, i would have looked for one's that tilt out in a better fashion.:no: So I say NO..


----------



## mikeyE (Sep 10, 2010)

*A little late*

Hey a little late, I know but I just want to speak my mind really quickly. Honestly as a homeowner Crystal Windows is not bad at all. Their Windows are cheap & efficient compared to other pricings. I've been to their showroom & they are very professional. No complaints at all. I am grateful that my contractor showed them to me & did a wonderful job installing them. I think they actually give my house more property value since I got a nice tax cut too!:thumbsup:


----------



## James€ (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had crystal windows fitted 1 year ago. I had problems.
·First they let in a draught.
·The inside glass pane is cold & not supposed to be.
·The sealant is not silicone in all areas but cracks like plaster filler.
·When I e-mailed them first I waited 8 weeks plus for a reply, non came.
I then telephoned them and after being f↓¢ĸeð about they made an appointment to asses the problem 2 weeks later a man arrived and looked and said "yeh mate you need sam pullin in blocks. Ill need to order them" He also advised me that the design my Wife & I had chosen was prone to this particular malady, nice to know that now, anyway. More than a month latter (just checked) he returned when I was out and "foosterd about upstairs" as my wife said. The windows had nothing fitted and still let in the cold after he had worked his magic.
Its crystal clear to me now. ITS NOT RAINING. Someone is peeing down my back.


----------



## aym280 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Send the CEO an email*



James€ said:


> I have had crystal windows fitted 1 year ago. I had problems.
> ·First they let in a draught.
> ·The inside glass pane is cold & not supposed to be.
> ·The sealant is not silicone in all areas but cracks like plaster filler.
> ...


Send the CEO an email. Google it on CEO email addresses and I just did that and he phoned me 2 minutes later.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

wow. a bunch of 1 hit wonders in this thread.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Who said 1 hit wonder....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lol, yeah, the pot heads.


----------



## sweetiedarling (Sep 21, 2013)

I had windows and doors installed by Crystal in 2002. At first I thought all was OK and then about 3 years in I started getting damp below my bay window. I spoke to many builders and over the years have tried many remedies, but the damp still returns in the winter. I finally removed the cladding off the front bottom half of my house to discover that when my porch was replaced by Crystal they neglected to fill the void between the house and the porch which they had created during the installation, and had simply replaced the cladding they had to remove to do the installation. This has been allowing moisture and cold into the house and causing the damp. I have just finished a letter to them with photos and am awaiting a response. Shoddy workmanship or what?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetiedarling said:


> I had windows and doors installed by Crystal in 2002. At first I thought all was OK and then about 3 years in I started getting damp below my bay window. I spoke to many builders and over the years have tried many remedies, but the damp still returns in the winter. I finally removed the cladding off the front bottom half of my house to discover that when my porch was replaced by Crystal they neglected to fill the void between the house and the porch which they had created during the installation, and had simply replaced the cladding they had to remove to do the installation. This has been allowing moisture and cold into the house and causing the damp. I have just finished a letter to them with photos and am awaiting a response. Shoddy workmanship or what?


 I seriously doubt that Crystal windows built your porch or for that matter did the install on your windows. They are a window manufacturer not a builder or installer. Sounds like the builder/contractor you hired is the one responsible for the problems you are having


----------

